# DS #0836: Diddy Kong Racing DS (USA)



## Verocity (Jan 27, 2007)

Doesn't work on EZ 4 Deluxe.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 27, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1491^^


----------



## Alastair (Jan 27, 2007)

Great! Now I need a DS...


----------



## maximm (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow, great. Been waiting for this baby to come out


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 27, 2007)

ZOMG!!! *Head esplodes*!!! I love this game!

I love when games are leaked!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 27, 2007)

02/05  	Diddy Kong Racing

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT !  this weekend is going to be diddy kong racing ! 

Evil Chicken you are the man !


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 27, 2007)

Ill be so weird to be playing online with like nobody


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jan 27, 2007)

Evil Chicken rules...
I will not you eat you this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for this early release...
Too bad i have to play it next week when i will be out of the army again ...


----------



## stoicstudios989 (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Great! Now I need a DS...



Doood! Get yourself a DS! Pronto! Snap - Snap!!! Wooooo!


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 27, 2007)

Works on R4 (As expected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Time to see what the hype is about, I never played the N64 version.  After the first race it seems to be cool, controls seem pretty good.  There's some weird spinny touch screen thing at the start which I guess is to get a mario kart style boost.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 27, 2007)

*explosion of jizzum*

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Foie (Jan 27, 2007)

How do they get games so early?  I have no problems with it though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  

So is this game similar to the last one?


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 27, 2007)

A bit aggressive in the nfo...


----------



## Gamer (Jan 27, 2007)

Doesn't work with SC SD... 0kb patch output...

Ohh well, i guess i'll wait to the next few months till a new patcher comes out lol... anyway it came out early than expected

Cheers


----------



## TheRocK (Jan 27, 2007)

NIIIIIIIIIIICE!


----------



## Teun (Jan 27, 2007)

Heard some negative things about the DS version, but can't wait to try it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Oh, is this working on M3?


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah. Diddy Kong Racing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Savetype=2M for AceKard users...


----------



## Smuff (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Doesn't work on EZ 4 Deluxe.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 indeed my friend
Time to invest in an R4 - I'm getting too impatient in my old age


----------



## zone97 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hopefully someone will do zelda the same way.. EARLY!


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamer @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Doesn't work with SC SD... 0kb patch output...
> 
> Ohh well, i guess i'll wait to the next few months till a new patcher comes out lol... anyway it came out early than expected
> 
> Cheers


What!!! Nooooo


----------



## Verocity (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Verocity @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't work on EZ 4 Deluxe.Â
> ...



Yeah I agree with the R4, they seem to really good. Darn hopefully they will have a new loader soon. Just like DS Guitar. Oh well, back to my other games  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Mike83 (Jan 27, 2007)

Working on the M3 ?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow! I kinda go through days where I'm fussed and not fussed about this release but seeing this made me drool.

Nice early! Cheers Evil Chicken!

*Now waits for New Zealand Story*


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 27, 2007)

It works nice on Ewin2 SD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Works on M3 Lite (Sandisk 1Gb) with next settings:

In Game Reset = No
Read Methode - DMA = 1X or 4X Both did fwork fine
Trim Rom = Yes

Works also nice on R4 / M3 Simply / SC One / Express Card / DS-Xtreme


----------



## tisti (Jan 27, 2007)

Works on M3 Lite.

Safe mode, no trim


----------



## kradrats (Jan 27, 2007)

I hope this means lunar knights might come out soon


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 27, 2007)

Yup M3 CF safe mode no trim.


----------



## controlio (Jan 27, 2007)

juhu...i've been waiting for this game...really like'd the N64 version...
works on M3 SD with Safe mode and no trim


----------



## amped (Jan 27, 2007)

i need this game like it's a drug.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 27, 2007)

Could anyone that has the game pm me


----------



## Duckula (Jan 27, 2007)

I really have to get something better than this crappy supercard.


----------



## Deadmon (Jan 27, 2007)

Congrats Evil Chicken for another great early release!

Off to play..instead of studying..


----------



## T-hug (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Sil3n7 @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> A bit aggressive in the nfo...



I think its on the money


----------



## Keva (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Doesn't work on EZ 4 Deluxe.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AARRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 27, 2007)

Works perfectly on the R4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fun game, looking forward to playing people on WiFi!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 27, 2007)

It is 256 megabits FRAM? Then it was supposed to be FRAM 32kybtes but it won't accepted it and I found out that it is 2Mbit FLASH which mean it is FLASH 256kbytes. It worked.


----------



## kirra (Jan 27, 2007)

grrrr if only my R4 came in faster from bamboogaming... I don't think I will order from them again!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 27, 2007)

Plays very well, seems to have a bit of a downgrade graphics wise looks more like a ps1 game but on the basis of the first few races, thumbs up!

No Mario Kart but a good alternative.

Edit: Am I just a thicko, cos I cant find the online bit.

Edit 2: Yes I am thick, main menu


----------



## animalsex (Jan 27, 2007)

Is there a secret website I don't know about?


----------



## _Mazza_ (Jan 27, 2007)

Can't get supercard software to output a file on any settings nevermind get it working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




need to buy an R4

edit: using sc lite btw


----------



## kirra (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(animalsex @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Is there a secret website I don't know about?



Maybe, maybe not.. you'll just have to find out yourself


----------



## _Mazza_ (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(kirra @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(animalsex @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a secret website I don't know about?
> ...



not necessarily a website hint hint


----------



## lickmy (Jan 27, 2007)

Don't know if I would recommend playing this on WFC....I mean, won't Nintendo find that a weeeeeee bit fishy?


----------



## animalsex (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(kirra @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Maybe, maybe not.. you'll just have to find out yourselfÂ



Muahahaha, it is a secret no more! PM!


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(animalsex @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Is there a secret website I don't know about?



Don't know.  Is there a secret website I don't know about?  Is there a secret website no-one knows about?  How would we know?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These kind of questions keep me up at night.


Anyway, just started playing the adventure mode and picked Diddy.  The storyline was something about a pig chasing monkey's and shit, and they called in Diddy to come, proper kick off and fuck his shit up.  But instead he went to do some races with a blue elephant guy, possibly Ganesh.  Do each of the characters have a different story at the start if you choose them instead?


----------



## miaudito (Jan 27, 2007)

It's working on G6 lite?


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm up for online, just excuse me noobness. I'm going straight online!

Hopping on in just a few minutes!

EDIT: Get on a 4 player trophy race people! I can't find anyone!


----------



## nloding (Jan 27, 2007)

WTF?  I just got banned from #ndstemp for cracking a joke about this ROM.  That's BULL!

[5:05pm]  i'll be pissed if this doesn't work with my DS-X
[5:05pm]  yea, because the rom costed you so much money
[5:05pm]  lol
[5:05pm]  I can understand why you'd be so pissed
[5:05pm]  it should work on DS-X... with just drag and drop
[5:06pm]  i'm paying for my internet connection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[5:06pm] kiczek sets mode: +b *!*@c-71-205-74-255.hsd1.mi.comcast.net
[5:06pm]  I bet you're not
[5:06pm] You were kicked by etrex (Banned)

I'm pissed, who do I PM to get back in that channel?  No reason to ban me for that!

Anyhow ... the game is fun!  It does work with my DS-X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:* I wasn't cracking a "job", I was cracking a "joke", so I fixed my typo!


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(lickmy @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Don't know if I would recommend playing this on WFC....I mean, won't Nintendo find that a weeeeeee bit fishy?


Not really, I'm sure there's people out there reviewers and all that who are allowed.

On the WFC front cant get connected, tried my other games and I can but not this one and I can usually get online with early releases. Anyone with any success?


----------



## Verocity (Jan 27, 2007)

lol @ nloding.  haha. So you dont have to blow into the mic for the hovercraft? Which was a rumor, how is the gameplay?


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Jan 27, 2007)

I absolutely HATE what they did to the game... Touch screen implementation is STUPID!

I don't wanna spin the wheel or rotors nor do I wanna blow into the mic... Argh.

Aside from the starts, the gameplay is still good though


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 27, 2007)

CAN PEOPLE STOP PM'ING ME FOR THE FRIGGING ROM!!!!


----------



## Harsky (Jan 27, 2007)

So this is the last of the three big releases announced at E3. First being Yoshi's Island 2 and the other Starfox Command. Now what have we got to look forward to now.... apart from Zelda.


----------



## nloding (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> lol @ nloding.Â haha. So you dont have to blow into the mic for the hovercraft? Which was a rumor, how is the gameplay?



Yeah, that's so funny ... I'm actually really pissed right now.  I've never been banned for such a stupid reason.  When I get banned, usually I deserve it!

Anyhow, gameplay seems fine, can't really elaborate though because I've literally been playing it for 1 minute!  Give me a few minutes to try it out, I'll report back if no one else does!


----------



## Barra (Jan 27, 2007)

Can't seem to find it anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My source is out of bandwidth xD
Perfect timing too


----------



## Verocity (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> CAN PEOPLE STOP PM'ING ME FOR THE FRIGGING ROM!!!!



word.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> CAN PEOPLE STOP PM'ING ME FOR THE FRIGGING ROM!!!!



About 50% of the contents of my PM folder are from when I've posted on the first page of a release thread and loads of gurning simpletons immediately PM me with "hi u there? how did you get da rom it's not on chackersromemporium.cc yet!  PM me link plz kthx bye gtg"


----------



## jaei (Jan 27, 2007)

g6 lite works on safe mode|rom trim


----------



## Ery (Jan 27, 2007)

w00t, i just got it.
Works on my M3 MINI SD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gonna play little more.


----------



## Barra (Jan 27, 2007)

Found it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PM me if you need
Its surprisingly easy to find an opponent on WiFi


----------



## Prince Medion (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(jaei @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> g6 lite works on safe mode|rom trim


didn't work on mine, what loader release are you using?


----------



## Knab (Jan 27, 2007)

does anyone know if you can chat on it like in mph? i was playing it on wifi and either the person i was going against didnt reply or its just not in the game.

anyone know?


----------



## Harsky (Jan 27, 2007)

I remember my PM being filled with requests as well. Quick mention to mods and b& appears.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 27, 2007)

yes just need to find this now


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Rockmangames @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> It is 256 megabits FRAM? Then it was supposed to be FRAM 32kybtes but it won't accepted it and I found out that it is 2Mbit FLASH which mean it is FLASH 256kbytes. It worked.




You people do not care about my point of view ? I wish you people listen and answer and help each rather than ignored one another.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I am sorry but I am too nice and friendly person. That's me, man.


----------



## grubbymitts (Jan 27, 2007)

not working on my Ewin2 GRRR!


edit:  Force Rom works


----------



## lickmy (Jan 27, 2007)

Works on EZ5


----------



## butaro (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Yeah, that's so funny ... I'm actually really pissed right now.Â I've never been banned for such a stupid reason.Â When I get banned, usually I deserve it!


i thought it was a decent ban


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 27, 2007)

ok played one race and it seems like fun never played the n64 version 

also if you blow on the mic i get a speed boost ! 

im playing on a R4DS


----------



## Prince Medion (Jan 27, 2007)

tried it on the following on G6 lite

DoFat/No trim/No Force R/W : Won't load
DoFat/Trim/Force R/W: Won't load
Safe Mode/no Trim: cart error (says the cart isn't in correctly or soemthing)
Safe Mode/Trim: Same as last.
Soft reset/DoFat/Force R/W/Trim: Won't load

Anyone get it to work on G6 lite yet and if so with what settings and what firmware do you have?


----------



## lickmy (Jan 27, 2007)

Anyone else not a fan of games that require you to blow into the mic and subsequently look like a jackass if you're playing it in public?

Also nice to see the reverse glitch is still present  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how could that possibly get past QA?


----------



## samred (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(jaei @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> g6 lite works on safe mode|rom trim



those settings work for me as well--thanks for the heads-up!

4.6c firmware, 4.6d loader.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(lickmy @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Anyone else not a fan of games that require you to blow into the mic and subsequently look like a jackass if you're playing it in public?



I like sitting on public transport shouting BLUE! BLACK! RED! BLACK! YELLOW!

Usually means the seat next to me is left unoccupied, especially if I don't have my DS with me.


----------



## Barra (Jan 27, 2007)

Warioware Touched!

But. I don't seem to get a speedboost.
Maybe its an illusion of the eyes.
Or your head is getting dizzy while you blow.


----------



## M3LV1N (Jan 27, 2007)

szeen.


----------



## Prince Medion (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(samred @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jaei @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > g6 lite works on safe mode|rom trim
> ...


Upgraded the loader and it works.


----------



## simpson17 (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> So this is the last of the three big releases announced at E3. First being Yoshi's Island 2 and the other Starfox Command. Now what have we got to look forward to now.... apart from Zelda.



i know ur not serious, but a part from this and zelda theres
lunar knights
the disney meteos
and wario master of disguise


----------



## brpn (Jan 27, 2007)

oh yah.. been waiting for this


----------



## time-warp (Jan 27, 2007)

cool, been waiting for this - i had the 64 version back in the dayz, it's actually quite fun


----------



## OSW (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Verocity @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't work on EZ 4 Deluxe. Â
> ...



noooooo


----------



## kirra (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(time-warp @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> ......being hosted on zShare - link up



Pretty sure this is not allowed...


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Jan 27, 2007)

Ahh, this seemed so much funner 5+ years ago...

After playing Mario Kart this seems so slow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Still fun though!


----------



## Jax (Jan 27, 2007)

I liked the old voices better:

Taj with indian accent = WIN!
Taj talking like a normal dude = UBER PHAIL!


----------



## OSW (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(kirra @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(time-warp @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ......being hosted on zShare - link up
> ...



lol!


----------



## time-warp (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(kirra @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(time-warp @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ......being hosted on zShare - link up
> ...



Just trying to help out fellow friends - besides, link removed - you all know where to find what you want anywayz


----------



## fischju_original (Jan 27, 2007)

works with M3 simply

but not SC CF with ANY settings using 2.56 and 2.58 on the newest firmware. 0kb output


----------



## Harsky (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> I liked the old voices better:
> 
> Taj with indian accent = WIN!
> Taj talking like a normal dude = UBER PHAIL!


Sign of the times I suppose.


----------



## lexxlexx (Jan 27, 2007)

from what news group i can download this game?


----------



## adgloride (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a supercard lite and an R4.  So glad I got the R4 as this game works.  I'm conviced now the supercard team are purposly not releasing the new firmware/patcher so people will buy the supercard DS (One).


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(lexxlexx @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> from what news group i can download this game?



I think you can download it from www.gbatemp.net. Be careful though. Some people there are mean.


----------



## Barra (Jan 27, 2007)

Coin Challenge is in it!!!


----------



## zeph (Jan 27, 2007)

G6 Lite: safe mode/rom trim = works, as stated earlier.
Time to go on WiFi!


----------



## fischju_original (Jan 27, 2007)

some people like to ban other people that tell the truth about the supercard in #ndstemp......like that the SC CF performs better as a ram cart with the browser compared to the M3 CF.....


----------



## ndsrules (Jan 27, 2007)

With M3 lite + SD 1gb Card:

The Game Card has been removed. Please turn the power off and reinsert the Game Card firmly

Settings:
safe mode + NO TRIM = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




safe mode + trim = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




force r/w + 4x DMA = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can someone help me?


----------



## shadowboy (Jan 27, 2007)

HOLY **** HOLY ***** HOLY ****

GOTY RIGHT HERE OMG OMGOMG HYPERVENTILATING I CANTBELIEVE IT WAS DUMPED EARLY YAY MY FAVORITE N64 GAME EVER OMG MUST GET NW OMG...
Fcs, anyone?


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 27, 2007)

Just noticed, Evil Chicken SERVED Supremecey in the NFO.


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 27, 2007)

Ah man, been waiting on this. Mad nostalgia. I never bought an N64 as a kid, but everytime I'd go over to my friend's house this was played with a bunch of other people. God, we spent hours killing this shit.


QUOTE(lexxlexx @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> from what news group i can download this game?


It's up on a.b.nintendo.ds


----------



## Barra (Jan 27, 2007)

Can people please add me?

FC:
189069
204150


----------



## blah11 (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(_Mazza_ @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Can't get supercard software to output a file on any settings nevermind get it working
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww. I guess no worky for me too. And it sounds like a crapload of fun too.


----------



## 754boy (Jan 27, 2007)

Sweet, just got off work and see this nice suprise. How well does it run on SC DS?


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 27, 2007)

MO' FUGGIN' SWEEEEEEEEET!

Ahem. Can someone confirm if there is *NO SNAKING* or not? Any other kind of exploits so far?


----------



## adgloride (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Barra @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> Can people please add me?
> 
> FC:
> 189069
> Â Â  204150



I'm glad to see someones as silly as me going on nintendo wifi before the game even comes out.  I only realised I'd done it few minutes ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I just went on to get my friends code.


----------



## shadowboy (Jan 27, 2007)

Supremecy got pwnt XD

And I'm running it nao, I want to play adventure for a while, in say 3 hours I'll post my fc and lets race, k?

OMGOMG ZERG RUSH!!
IM PLAYING DIDDY KONG RACING AGAIN!!


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> I'm glad to see someones as silly as me going on nintendo wifi before the game even comes out.Â I only realised I'd done it few minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I know, Nintendo can't do jack-sh*t (unless you linked your DS Connection with their online stats site. Then _maybe_ they could find you...) Gonna download that WiFi stats checker program (I forget the name) just to see how many peeps are already on DKR.


----------



## Breakfast (Jan 27, 2007)

argh, can't find it anywhere


looks like I'll have to buy it from them corporate fat cats

(or just wait for a little while for it to posted somewhere else)


----------



## Verocity (Jan 27, 2007)

200 posts can we? Go team go!

/me hopes EZ Team is working on a update for this..


----------



## LinsXD (Jan 27, 2007)

Where can I download it?? PLSS HEEEEELLPPPPP
(agents Are GOOOOO) /o/


----------



## Barra (Jan 27, 2007)

Lol, Im stuck already.

I can't seem to find any races after getting the first balloon from Taj! 

Any help xD


----------



## LinsXD (Jan 27, 2007)

Where can I download it?? PLSS HEEEEELLPPPPP
(agents Are GOOOOO) /o/


----------



## LinsXD (Jan 27, 2007)

Where can I download it?? PLSS HEEEEELLPPPPP
(agents Are GOOOOO) /o/


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 27, 2007)

QUOTE([M) said:
			
		

> artin,Jan 28 2007, 01:34 AM]MO' FUGGIN' SWEEEEEEEEET!
> 
> Ahem. Can someone confirm if there is *NO SNAKING* or not? Any other kind of exploits so far?
> 
> ...


At the right side of the head there's a upgoing yellow bridge and there's a door with one on it...


----------



## sixb0nes (Jan 27, 2007)

I've just been playing single player for a couple of hours, and it's horrible. Clipping issues out the ass, easy as shit AI, non-memorable music (give us the chip tunes from the 64 version assholes)
I rate this game a 4/10.


----------



## LinsXD (Jan 27, 2007)

sry for the multiple posts ^^"


----------



## Barra (Jan 28, 2007)

The touch screen thing isn't too bad but I spin the wheel and then I have to quickly press A to accelarate so I fall behind because I'm right handed.


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 28, 2007)

*Breakfast and LinsXD:*

Check your P.M. inboxes for a little surprise...


----------



## jpxdude (Jan 28, 2007)

There is a rumour going around about voice chat in multiplayer, can anyone confirm this?

Anyone who wants to play me, add me friend code to your DKR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




403817572614 

See you online!


----------



## Barra (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks, I found the race myself just as you posted that xD
I'm so dumb
And I gave Breakfast and LinsXD links too


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(ndsrules @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> With M3 lite + SD 1gb Card:
> 
> The Game Card has been removed. Please turn the power off and reinsert the Game Card firmly
> 
> ...


Try inserting a original game into Slot 1.


----------



## Barra (Jan 28, 2007)

No more PM's requesting this.

I'm going to sleep.

Night all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't play DKR anymore


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 28, 2007)

The music seems to have been downgraded from the N64 version, and so is the graphic, it plays alright though( I had just one quick race).
Hopefully online play will be good enough to be justified as a trade off against the presentation of the game !


----------



## Killermech (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't like these touch/mic interactions im hearing about so far. Car games are best kept simple. 
Nevertheless, the game seems great and i'll be playing it tommorow. Cheers evilchicken


----------



## teH XeRO (Jan 28, 2007)

friggin ez4...lol ugh i wanna play it so bad...shouldve ordered my ez5 when i had the chance :\


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 28, 2007)

Anyone else having trouble patching it with Supercard Lite (MicroSD) patching software? It keeps spitting out a 0KB .dsq and a 256KB .sav...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:* So I found out other people are having this problem too. Supercard team trying to force us into buying the SupercardDS? If they do, I'll rip their grapes off with my bare feet!


----------



## Tripp (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Evil Chicken  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Gonna go play now...


----------



## zeph (Jan 28, 2007)

189069209301, add me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## jhoff80 (Jan 28, 2007)

I also don't like the touch-screen stuff, or the new Taj voice.

Anyone have any idea what the little coins with the up arrow on them do?  

Also, the balloons that were just sitting out in the open have been removed from this version.

I also hate that this game REQUIRES you to draw your own icon, because my art skills are lacking.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 28, 2007)

:S does anyone know if they stuck in any other races? Kept the second wizpig there? new characters? And screw it. Anyone know where to get an R4 that takes visa? PM me if you do.


----------



## ghettobob (Jan 28, 2007)

oh em gee. I can not believe the supercard team. Im dissapointed in them. They have not come out with a new firmware release for a while. I still have not gotten to play Dead n Furious >_>

Now, i can not play diddy kong racing. A game i have been waiting to play for months. To find out people are able to play and I cant. Thats the reason I bought a SuperCard Lite Rumble so I can get game releases before everyone else (cept other flashcart owners). But know I have to wait either to get the game at target or for a firmware update. which ever one comes faster. Im mad at you supercard team. Im going to buy a M3 or R4 now, cause im tired of not being able to play the games I want the most.


----------



## Harsky (Jan 28, 2007)

From what I see so far, it's like no-one's liking this version. Personally, I didn't like the N64 version anyway so maybe there might be something in this version.


----------



## teH XeRO (Jan 28, 2007)

lol yeah it doesnt work with ez4 either....i wanted to get an ez5 but maybe its a good thing i procrastinated b/c im lookin at an r4 now and its looking pretty sweet..may just buy one in a few minutes lol


----------



## brpn (Jan 28, 2007)

welp.. played 'adventure' mode a few races.. game is cool.. kinda psx-type graphics.. very similar to n64 but it is VERY weird w/o analog stick in plane lol.. but i dont like the spin tires or rotor before the race.. how the hell you going to do that and then hit the gas while holding a stylus.. dont make sense.. 

works with ezflash v + kingston japanese 1gb microSD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



will try with ninjaflash tomorrow


----------



## bolton2 (Jan 28, 2007)

lucky, flashcard users get the game now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i may have to rebuy one again, this noble thing of buying games is hurting my wallet and seeming anoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







anyway i wanted to ask, is this game the same as the n64 one?

also can you still choose conker and banjo, and can you access T.T as well

i remember when i beat his shadow on all the courses in the n64 one, he became a playable character so i was just curious about that. also does it have the rooster racer as well? in the n64 version you accessed him by beating wizpig on the ground course and then running over the chicken looking frog.

also in wifi is there any anoying thing like snaking or anything to give you an advantage over your opponent. i dont mind mario kart boosts on turns but having to snake to win was and still is anoying, id rather have more noble racing if this has it. and if the game really has the blowing into the mike boost, then just play your ds with a power fan pointing in the mike j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and if it does, come february fith unless its out now ijm getting it tomorrow, be prepared to lose if they still got the mouse pipsy i beleive her name was; your all going down!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... unless you can play as T.T he was an awesome character but hard to access


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(bolton2 @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> also can you still choose conker and banjo, and can you access T.T as well
> 
> i remember when i beat his shadow on all the courses in the n64 one, he became a playable character so i was just curious about that. also does it have the rooster racer as well? in the n64 version you accessed him by beating wizpig on the ground course and then running over the chicken looking frog.


Unfortunately, Conker and Banjo have been replaced due to Rare's gayness. 

Playable characters in Diddy Kong DS are:

*- Diddy Kong, Timber the Tiger, Pipsy the Mouse, Tiptup the Turtle, Bumper the Badger, Krunch the Kremling, Dixie Kong, Tiny Kong, Drumstick the Rooster, Taj the Genie, Wizpig, and lastly, T.T the Stopwatch.*


----------



## TheVirus (Jan 28, 2007)

What settings are you guys using for M3 miniSD?


----------



## bug (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(_Mazza_ @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> Can't get supercard software to output a file on any settings nevermind get it working
> 
> 
> 
> ...




how did you get it working on sc lite?


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 28, 2007)

He didn't. Doesn't work on any Supercard products with any settings except for the Supercard DS...


----------



## OrR (Jan 28, 2007)

I love all the flashcart drama! Yeah, of course the Supercard team is not releasing patches on purpose so that everyone will buy an R4! Makes sense...
I'll just wait for the patch. Until now there has always been one after a little bit of waiting, for all big brands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Play some Hotel Dusk and relax.


----------



## Verocity (Jan 28, 2007)

Atleast someone is in the same boat as us EZ4 users.


----------



## teH XeRO (Jan 28, 2007)

lol well ive had my ez4 deluxe..which i love it has done everything ive wanted it to (with the exception of playing DKR DS :\ ) but ive also wanted a slot 1 for ds roms too just cuz i love little gadgets and things like this stuff...i think im leaning towards an R4 as its features are pretty much the same as ez5 but its so much more aesthetically and professionally built than the ez5 with its ugly big sticker covering bulging chips and no spring load tf slot..just doin a little research on both before i purchase.


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(OrR @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Play some Hotel Dusk and relax.


I _woullllllld_ enjoy Hotel Dusk cept I'm still trying to complete PW2. Right when I think I'm about to win a case, some bs witness testifies outta nowhere, then PW is gettin his ass kicked all over the courtroom _again_, then he magically pulls a win out of his ass somehow. Phoenix Wright, you so crazzzzzzzy!


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jan 28, 2007)

i'm gunna add u


----------



## Gifted1 (Jan 28, 2007)

For those using an M3 SD/miniSD, if you get the error message about the game being removed or something like that, make sure you are using the latest Game manager. v31


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 28, 2007)

Updated signature with friend code and added everyone who's posted theirs so far. I haven't started playing yet, just hopped online to grab my FC. I'll most likely start later tonight.

*008680-596534*


----------



## phoood (Jan 28, 2007)

A nice!
After corrupting two of my microsd cards (damn you DSO & it's homebrew DB), I'll guess I will have to wait.


----------



## Gifted1 (Jan 28, 2007)

My friend code is 223428 - 956179 if anyone wants to play me.


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jan 28, 2007)

i used to love this game on 64, very pleasantly surprised to find it early.

I use M3-Mini w/SafeMode and Force R/W, seems ok so far...

Anybody who would like to add me to their list should PM me.


----------



## thebert (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jan 27 2007, 08:43 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that mean that this game won't come out on the Wii VC?  Like they'd have to change the original N64 game to release it on the Wii? Or they can't release it? ...or does Rare have no control over pure ports of their games, as opposed to the conversion, which is the NDS version?

It would seem kinda wierd for them to sell a DS version for $30 and then sell a VC version (which would probably better) for $10.


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(thebert @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Does that mean that this game won't come out on the Wii VC?Â Like they'd have to change the original N64 game to release it on the Wii? Or they can't release it? ...or does Rare have no control over pure ports of their games, as opposed to the conversion, which is the NDS version?
> 
> It would seem kinda wierd for them to sell a DS version for $30 and then sell a VC version (which would probably better) for $10.


I could still see a possibility for a Wii VC version. First off, we know it would be better because it would be the original game emulated and not a port 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Secondly, I can see reasoning for a $30 DS version and a $10 VC version. I can't carry a Wii around in my pocket (actually, I probably could but then the issue of not having a video output comes into play).


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 28, 2007)

no.. banjo? :'(


----------



## TheStump (Jan 28, 2007)

wow, nice release as always Evl Chicken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but even though it's so early some carts cant run it, lol so by the time the release date hits we will see the fix to this problem. Unless we see some updates very soon.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jan 28, 2007)

Here is mine if you want

262083
662524

PM Me if you add me with your friend code.


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 28, 2007)

Alright, I've got everyone added so far. Hosting a 4 player game at the time of this post, let's try to get one going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If that goes well, we should try a 6 player. I know there's enough people to do it ;o

*EDIT*: Haha, maybe not. We've only got 3/4 here so far. :/


----------



## Alcarajo (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah.... try a 2 player game then.


----------



## Gifted1 (Jan 28, 2007)

So far I've only had the chance to play 1 game with someone. lol I guess more people will be online when the game comes out commercialy lol.


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Alcarajo @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Yeah.... try a 2 player game then.


Eh, 1on1 doesn't have as much variety as a 4/6 player game would have. I'll wait it out a bit and see if anyone joins since I'm not doing anything else. I can do a 2 player game later.

*EDIT*: Ah yeah, who are the corresponding users for the nicks "Geminids" and "Nardito?"


----------



## Gifted1 (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Katalyst @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Alcarajo @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.... try a 2 player game then.
> ...



Well I'm in there waiting with you. I hope more people join.


----------



## Alcarajo (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm waiting too


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 28, 2007)

Ah, I see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 KINGOFNOOBS, come join the party!


----------



## outphase (Jan 28, 2007)

Soft Reset, DoFat, Force RW, Trim works on the G6


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 28, 2007)

Ah, 4-player. That was ownt. Pretty much how I remember it on N64 (minus arrogant gloating to my friends when I pwned them). Time for a little bit of single player now.


----------



## Alcarajo (Jan 28, 2007)

all i know is the we had 4 people, but someone left so we had a 3 player game and i won 2 times in a row and you left


----------



## markymark2 (Jan 28, 2007)

can some one please pm me with some sites for this dl.

my old ste are not working.

thanks


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(markymark2 @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> can some one please pm me with some sites for this dl.
> 
> my old ste are not working.
> 
> ...



You'll most likely get a PM anyway though ;p


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok, i'm hosting a 6 player game, first come first serve. Lets go!!


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Katalyst @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thebert @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean that this game won't come out on the Wii VC?Â Like they'd have to change the original N64 game to release it on the Wii? Or they can't release it? ...or does Rare have no control over pure ports of their games, as opposed to the conversion, which is the NDS version?
> ...


This is a distant possibility. We easily forget about the company that produced the original Diddy Kong Racing, Rareware (now known as Rare). From what I understand, they're with Microsoft now, and they took all of their trademark characters and series with them (thus, the reason why Conker and Banjo were removed.) One of my favorite N64 games, Jet Force Gemini, was produced by Rare. This shattered my dreams of it being released on the Wii VC...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully, Rare will lighten up and at least allow their classics to be released for the VC...


----------



## SHADE³ (Jan 28, 2007)

*Searching for a single race 1v1*


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jan 28, 2007)

ONE vs ONE's are so cheap, once you get the lead, its over. 6 vs 6 ftw.


----------



## SHADE³ (Jan 28, 2007)

Not enough people >_>


4v4?


----------



## shadowboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Got the course creator online FTW!
Wanna play... after I get T.T?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jan 28, 2007)

*kicks supercard*


----------



## gameiso (Jan 28, 2007)

It work great on Ultra FlashPass EX!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Save Type: 2Mbit


----------



## Zhark (Jan 28, 2007)

Damn you Supercard Lite Micro!!! 

On second thought, now I have an excuse to buy a slot-1 solution, and I don't really like racing games anyway


----------



## ssj4android (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(OrR @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> I love all the flashcart drama! Yeah, of course the Supercard team is not releasing patches on purpose so that everyone will buy an R4! Makes sense...
> I'll just wait for the patch. Until now there has always been one after a little bit of waiting, for all big brands.
> 
> 
> ...



No, the M3 team is the one who wants you to buy the R4 (or the M3  DS). The Supercard team wants you to buy the Supercard DS.
I'm sure there will be a fix released eventually. Hopefully soon. They should've added a force r/w-like option though.


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jan 28, 2007)

I played someone from here, "Nardito"...

I am ThingFish. GG.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We should get an FC thread started in the wifi section and get "organizized"...


----------



## Hellfenix (Jan 28, 2007)

Diddy Kong Racing without Conker is not Diddy kong racing..


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's just my computers being stupid or not, but I've tried to put this on the M3SD through the newest Game Manager (31) and after I picked the settings, the thing would just lock up and not put it on. When I load my M3 in the DS, Diddy Kong Racing DS shows up, but just the file name. Not the info under it or the icon, and the game loads forever.


----------



## MrSpam (Jan 28, 2007)

Ahhh! How exciting!!!


----------



## 754boy (Jan 28, 2007)

I've finally got a chance to play this. I honestly dont see what the big deal is. The game still sucks IMO. Mario Kart is still more fun to me. Have fun guys!


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(754boy @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> I've finally got a chance to play this. I honestly dont see what the big deal is. The game still sucks IMO. Mario Kart is still more fun to me. Have fun guys!


Heh, I'm assuming for most people (or myself at least) it's really the nostalgia. This was probably one of the best, if not *the* best, games on N64 so it's very nostalgic to be able to play it again on DS. Bringin' back the memories of sitting at my friends with seven other people playing that shit. MK is good too but in my opinion, DKR kills it.


----------



## Fredy Garbagis (Jan 28, 2007)

;_____;

patch, plz


----------



## Hitto (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, I didn't like it on N64, still don't like it on NDS.


----------



## Foie (Jan 28, 2007)

Woah! Over 160 replies! Is this a record? By the way, is th-s game very good? It looks like it is. To bad it doesn't work on the EZ4 yet...


----------



## Opium (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> Well, I didn't like it on N64, still don't like it on NDS.



I agree.

This game is NO competition to Mario Kart DS. Not even close.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 28, 2007)

i dont think the game is anything special. i give it a 7/10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. well saying that im sitting playing it


----------



## marko1986 (Jan 28, 2007)

This made my day!!!! The game rocks! See you later on Wi-Fi!

And it is way better than Mario Kart DS!


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 28, 2007)

nothing beats mario kart. however mario kart could do with a story mode like diddy kong racing.


----------



## tisti (Jan 28, 2007)

DKRS > MKS in the fun factor. Especialy if you play it over local wifi


----------



## gr33dy (Jan 28, 2007)

AWESOME!!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jan 28 2007, 01:43 AM)]Unfortunately, *Conker* and Banjo have been replaced due to Rare's gayness.







That sucks, Conker is AWESOME
It's like, the only reason I installed N64 Emulator... I hate Rare now.

- Sam


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 28, 2007)

Tiptup ftw.


----------



## THeLL (Jan 28, 2007)

YES! Downloading now!!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 28, 2007)

ok i have been playing didy kong racing all night long and i can say the gameplay is better then Mario Kart but the characters ALL SUCK i mean im playing with a turtle .............. 

here is what i unlocked soo far 

Silver Coin Challenge

MP token tussle race with a friend to collect tokens

four battle tracks

Billboard editor:- you can make your own art work on billboards i drew a big vagina on them lol 

Sound recorder i have no idea what this is for but i can record my own stuff using the mic ? 

maybe i can play it during a wi fi race ?

Tracks Unlocked

-Thunder Cove
-Meandering Mount
-Splashdown Pass
-Strangled Shrine


----------



## zodiak (Jan 28, 2007)

Seems like more and more are playing it online the last days...


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 28, 2007)

One thing that's interesting me are the four hidden racers. I know two of them from the N64 game, TT and Drumstick, but I wonder who the other two are...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 28, 2007)

The 4 secret characters are 

Drumstick, TT, Taj and Wizpig


----------



## dydy (Jan 28, 2007)

work fine on the M3?


----------



## GBA_FREAK_01 (Jan 28, 2007)

doesn't work on DS-Link:
http://wiki.scorpei.com/index.php/DSlink_c...y_list#The_list

@Ediy - there is a job to do;-)


----------



## Barra (Jan 28, 2007)

It works on M3 Simply/R4 DS.
It doesn't work on any Supercard except Supercard DS.
It doesn't work on EZFLASH.
It works on DS-X.
It works on M3 Lite when patched in Safe Mode and untrimmed.
It doesn't work on DSLink.
It doesn't work on WifiMe.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 28, 2007)

it does work on m3 lite

i got this from m3 lite user on the IRC channel 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Works fine using Safe Mode on my M3 lite (I patch all games using safe mode and no trim rom anyway)


----------



## Barra (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks.
If anyone knows any settings I can add or anything wrong then please tell me.


----------



## TheStump (Jan 28, 2007)

lol it took me like 15 mins to read this whole thread, i want that 15 mins of my life back and a patch for EZ4, that is all.

Also has anyone tested this on the hack GBAMP?
i tried EZ2 (got desperate) and not working, even as a single rom with a GBAheader.Still get the cart insert message.


----------



## ToGun (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Barra @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> It works on M3 Simply/R4 DS.
> It doesn't work on any Supercard except Supercard DS.
> It doesn't work on EZFLASH.
> It works on DS-X if the rom is untrimmed.
> ...




It works also on DS-X if the rom is trimmed


----------



## Opium (Jan 28, 2007)

^It also works fine on EZ-V

slot-1's ftw!


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Barra @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> It works on M3 Simply/R4 DS.
> It doesn't work on any Supercard except Supercard DS.
> It doesn't work on EZFLASH.
> It works on DS-X if the rom is untrimmed.
> ...



I mean, it works here fine on my M3 Lite with:
- Read Methode - DMA: 4X
- Trim: Yes
- Software Reset: No

Using Sandisk Ultra 1Gb and Sandisk 512Mb.


----------



## TheStump (Jan 28, 2007)

^*crushs Opiums skull*.


----------



## aeSentinel (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(zodiak @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> Seems like more and more are playing it online the last days...


Does Nintendo even realise people are playing a game on Wi-Fi Centre that hasn't even been released yet?  I mean, correct me if I'm wrong, but there's still a whole week before this hits America, right?


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> I also don't like the touch-screen stuff, or the new Taj voice.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what the little coins with the up arrow on them do?Â
> 
> ...


The arrow coin like things that stay at the left bottom of your screen when you touch them are power ups power uppers, if you pick up a red balloon for example and an arrow coin and then press X you get an alternative rocket powerup in which 3 rockets will fly around your vehicle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also other colored 
balloons give other weird stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also the balloons in the open have been replaced by other stuff I think.

In the Ice Area there's a frozen iceblock balloon for example, to get it read the next spoiler...


...you can use the touchscreen to lead it down the rocks into the river and then obtain it at the beach area.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 28, 2007)

So I'm assuming you unlock Drumstick and TT in the same fashion as the N64 game? Then how do you unlock the other two, if anyone knows yet?


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 28, 2007)

Been waiting for this for awhile now!
Just gotta remember where I put my DS now


----------



## Barra (Jan 28, 2007)

When the USA get this game, we will all be really good and have practice so we can hammer them all on Wi-Fi for like the first week then they learn the shortcuts.


----------



## ilovengage (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(aeSentinel @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zodiak @ Jan 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like more and more are playing it online the last days...
> ...



I think online and print magazines get games earlier --> they can play online too.
But I don't think Nintendo doesn't know that rom players play online too, but we don't know why they don't do anything against that. Either they don't want to block DS' or they don't have the possibility to do that ...


----------



## Barra (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, WFCStatus shows NOAJeffG and IGNBozon in the Top 5 Players


----------



## indiraider (Jan 28, 2007)

Heres my review after booting up DKR DS and playing one single player racing game and 5 minutes of the store adventure----

SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT 

I have officially lost all respect for rare as a publisher, here is a time line of my respect --goes from high to higher to low to the biggest fucking POS company ever

Battletoads-----Donkey Kong-------Donkey Kong 64 (DK rap anyone?) and Starfox adventures (its STARFOX not ZELDA and a crappy one at that)---To M$ Grabbed by Ghollies to Perfect Dark 0. 

This game sucks, I wasnt expecting much from Rare after their past few games but it is so crappy I need to post how I feel. I feel cheated for the calories and power I and my computer used to download this game. All it is is a cheap rip-off of Mario card DS with worse graphics crappier weapons and stupid characters DK isnt unlocked at the beginning WTF!??? I think Rare was doomed from the beggining because Mario Cart did the same game brilliantly a full year ago. Why did Rare choose the racing genra at all for their first Nintendo deput in 2-3 years (im not sure)?? Why couldnt they have done a kick ass new 2d/3d Donkey Kong game ala NSMB?? If they wanted to add touchscreen functionality (which this game doesnt use at all from what I saw) they could have a cutscenes where DK is swinging (in the 2d game I was talking about) and you have to have a beat ala elite beat agents. But no this game is ass, also I hate that gay horn sound the character makes when you press the L button, what is that for? Is your opponent supposed to get out of the way? LOL I would rather eat Buffalo shit while being peed on than play this game! 

One WORD---SUCKS don t even wother DLing it!


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(indiraider @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> All it is is a cheap rip-off of Mario card DS with worse graphics crappier weapons
> 
> and stupid characters DK isnt unlocked at the beginning WTF!???
> 
> ...


No it's not, it's just also a karting game, just like mario kart.

DK in Donkey Kong? Well it's Diddy Kong racing, you won't see Donkey Kong in it...

You need to use the touch screen to get a speed boost at the beginning of a race, maybe should play it more then 5 minutes to make a review

But of course... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, you can solve this problem by NOT CLICKING THE FUCKIN L BUTTON when you have no items? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You sir, have watched to much Angry Nintendo Nerd video's


Also if you were really a Rare fan... you would have known that there's also a Diddy Kong 64 of which this is a remake of...


----------



## DarkMatt (Jan 28, 2007)

^^ Perhaps someone needs to take a chill pill  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ^^

First off, Rare is not a publisher, they're a developer.  Secondly, if you'd bothered to play past 5 minutes, or even open your eyes while it was on, you would have noticed that it does indeed support the touch screen - boost starts and golden balloon challenge for example.

Also, you do know that it is a port of the original N64 version, don't you?  You speak as though it's a ripoff of Mario Kart DS, when it was based on MK64.  IMO, it's a much deeper game than MK, and while the merits of the weapons and characters in each can be argued, DKR offers a much better single player/online mode than MKDS.  DKR was hailed as one of the best Mario Kart-ish games and one of the best on the N64, and it was well suited to the DS.  

Lastly, they ARE owned by MS.  Nintendo has to give them permission to make a "kick ass new 2d/3d Donkey Kong game ala NSMB", they can't just decide to make one on their own.

By all means, eat your buffalo shit and get peed on, I hear some people are into that sort of thing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Meanwhile, I'll be playing DKR


----------



## Barra (Jan 28, 2007)

No touch screen functionality?

Magic Carpet Rides
The random puzzles that can be found when free-roaming
The logo-creator

Try playing for about 2 days then you can review and get your facts right


----------



## g.crow (Jan 28, 2007)

on the n64 there were two options for drifting, the normal one (equals r-button on ds) and an advanced drifting for much sharper turns. is this not implented in the ds version?

mars

edit: pressing b+r


----------



## Barra (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, B+R works very well.
Thanks, I never knew that


----------



## Ben_j (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(indiraider @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> Heres my review after booting up DKR DS and playing one single player racing game and 5 minutes of the store adventure----
> 
> SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT
> 
> ...




This game is not by Rare :| ...

EDIT : IGN say it is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then why did they took off Banjo and all the Rare licensed characters ? I thought Nintendo did that game on their own ?


----------



## DarkMatt (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Ben_j @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> This game is not by Rare :| ...
> 
> EDIT : IGN say it isÂ
> 
> ...



This game IS by Rare, they removed Banjo and Conker (all the others are still in it) because they have appeared / will appear in exclusive franchises for MS hardware, and I'd say MS has stopped them from using those two characters on competing consoles.


----------



## Shiatama (Jan 28, 2007)

tryed to copy this game to my cf card (with safe mode and no trim ) and my PC froze  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





after restart i tried again and now it worked  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now i'm going


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 28, 2007)

So now this is out of the way, the next Nintendo biggies are:

5th March:
Wario: Master of Disguise

22nd April:
Pokemon Diamond / Pearl

December:
Chibi Robo: Park Patrol


No proper dates yet but 07:
Donkey Kong: King of Swing 2
DS Air
Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass

And while we wait there's lots of potential classics to contend with.

Huzzah!!


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 28, 2007)

Anyone checked out if the battle mode is still just as good as the original already? Couldn't find anyone online with battle mode.


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 28, 2007)

I always thought the 64 version was INCREDIBLY OVERRATED, and this DS port looks pretty bad.

but hell... I'll give it a try


----------



## kernelPANIC (Jan 28, 2007)

TakaM's comment is right on the money. This is exactly that Diddy Kong Racing game from 10 years ago with a few things here and there. Poorly executed too! Controlling that plane can be a pain in the ass (at least at first). 
I Hope the retail price is 20 €uro or less...


----------



## john_blk (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> I always thought the 64 version was INCREDIBLY OVERRATED




Same here i never could understand why so many people liked it.


----------



## wohoo (Jan 28, 2007)

a big dissapointment though because of the clumsy controls and less feeling... but still, a really, REALLY great game!


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 28, 2007)

yup... been playing it... bad game

i dont know how anyone could enjoy it.. maybe if youve never played mkds it might seem alright.

whats driving me insane is the racers keep looking at shit, like diddy will be staring at something to his left for the whole race like some kinda retard with downsyndrome


----------



## xlinkinpakx (Jan 28, 2007)

Is it working on SuperCard lite yet?

Oh and its the single player that made it amazing to me, I liked it better then MK64...


----------



## thebert (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jan 27 2007, 11:23 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Goldeneye......  Rare made that too....


----------



## 754boy (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(thebert @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> This is a distant possibility. We easily forget about the company that produced the original Diddy Kong Racing, Rareware (now known as Rare). From what I understand, they're with Microsoft now, and they took all of their trademark characters and series with them (thus, the reason why Conker and Banjo were removed.) One of my favorite N64 games, Jet Force Gemini, was produced by Rare. This shattered my dreams of it being released on the Wii VC...Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, if Conker and Banjo was removed because of that, then why the hell does that big ass RARE logo pop up when you start up the game? Obviously they had something to do with the game. Maybe they are hidden characters. Either way I probably wont find out cuz I'm bored with it already lol. Time to finish Eragon


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 28, 2007)

Certain franchises were specified to Rare, by Microsoft, to be Microsoft exclusive now (hence Conker: Live and Reloaded, Xbox 360). They can still develop for Nintendo, but Microsoft has claimed rights on the true "money makers" coming out of Rare (Conker, Banjo Kaz., possible restrictions on Wii VC game releases) in an attempt to rake in more profit through game exclusivity in the future.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(thebert @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE([M) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Activision owns the Bond license now so don't expect that unless Nintendo, Rare and Activision come to an agreement.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> Don't know.Â Is there a secret website I don't know about?Â Is there a secret website no-one knows about?Â How would we know?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same... anyways... anyone playing on WFC? Hmmmph, can't believe this is leaked already. Will we see FF12 or Zelda tomorrow? =]


----------



## funem (Jan 28, 2007)

Sad news is that Zelda is not due for a release now till September or October as it is having an "Overhaul". I read that in a recent couple of games magazines.

Please patch Diddy Kong someone, if you know how for the Supercard......


----------



## Qpido (Jan 28, 2007)

Too bad this got dumped just after I left home yesterday >.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(indiraider @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> Heres my review after booting up DKR DS and playing one single player racing game and 5 minutes of the store adventure----
> 
> SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT
> 
> ...


Sorry that a game you stole is not to your satisfaction. A game that you gave your opinion on after a meager five minutes of playtime. Also sorry it is a "cheap rip-off of Mario card DS" and not a cheap rip off of NSMB.


----------



## Barra (Jan 28, 2007)

Anyone know what to do when you see the picture of Wizpig on the wall and it lets you draw black ink on the image?

I have tried everything and I keep getting the error sound


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Barra @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> Anyone know what to do when you see the picture of Wizpig on the wall and it lets you draw black ink on the image?
> 
> I have tried everything and I keep getting the error sound


Draw an outline of his face, may take a couple tries.


----------



## Barra (Jan 28, 2007)

Including the ears, like the whole head, or just the face?


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Barra @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> Including the ears, like the whole head, or just the face?


The whole outer shape of the head, ears included. You're not going to be all that pleased with what's behind it.


----------



## Zorn (Jan 28, 2007)

no supercard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




maybe stupid question but does it work on my old EzFlash III ??


----------



## Barra (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow
A scratchcard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quite disappointing really


----------



## Prince Medion (Jan 28, 2007)

I beat the game which unlocked Taj anyone know how to get Drumstick yet? I'm guessing Wizpig is unlocked by beating adventure 2.


----------



## Barra (Jan 28, 2007)

Not sure, anyone found Drumstick's frog yet?


----------



## Prince Medion (Jan 28, 2007)

Just found out, fling any of the frogs onto the pillar (with the stylus) to the left of Wizpigs head, a small event will occur and then you can run him over and that will unlock him.


----------



## Barra (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow, thanks!
Its pretty tricky


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Prince Medion @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> Just found out, fling any of the frogs onto the pillar (with the stylus) to the left of Wizpigs head, a small event will occur and then you can run him over and that will unlock him.


Surprised someone else noticed the pool of water on that one as well. I found that this method of unlocking him is a little better than just finding and running over the frog.


----------



## Barra (Jan 28, 2007)

Got Drumstick!
Thanks a bunch!
Anyone up for a Wi-Fi match?


----------



## shadowboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Adventure 100% cleared, doing adventure two.  Took me like 50 trys to kill Octopus, hes harder than in the N64 game.
Most of the unlockables obtained, very fun.
Time for my 1st wifi match 

... in like 4 hours after I finish my homework D:


----------



## Barra (Jan 28, 2007)

Unlucky about the homework shadow.
I don't have a big essay to do but I've got a big amount of matches to play xD
When the rest of the world gets this game we will pwn their asses


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 28, 2007)

i have to say, tho ive only played for a bit, and only exsperiance driving a car, the sterring isnt anythin on mario kart
just feels weird and slidy


----------



## shadowboy (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Barra @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> Unlucky about the homework shadow.
> I don't have a big essay to do but I've got a big amount of matches to play xD
> When the rest of the world gets this game we will pwn their asses



Indeed, gotta practice those short cuts.
I'm taking a break now, 3 paragraphs left, but my mom hid my DS, so I can't play it right now >
Suppose I shuld finish the essay fast so I can get it back, eh.  See ya all in an hour, shadowboy, signing out.

P.S.  Until you get Drumstick and the other secret characters, Pipsy is the best.


----------



## THeLL (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(jaei @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> g6 lite works on safe mode|rom trim


Didn't work here, I got a remove the cart error. What are the right settings? I'm using the latest loader


----------



## Prince Medion (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(THeLL @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jaei @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > g6 lite works on safe mode|rom trim
> ...


Had that until I upgraded the loader, try it anyway worked for me.


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(ilovengage @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(aeSentinel @ Jan 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(zodiak @ Jan 28 2007 said:
> ...



I start to suspect that this is all a strategy by Nintendo to find out exactly how many people illegally download roms and how much it will affect the product sales.
Think about it, a high profile rom gets released a full week before the retail occurs, and magically they get 2000 people playing online already......when the week before it might have been 200 (between testing people and magazine reviewers) !
Like this they can figure it out if piracy is really that big of a problem, and they have to spend more time and research to find a way to destroy it, or if really it's not that much and not worth investing too much money on it....
Either way I think we should refrain from massively play this kind of game online until it gets officially sold in the store, I don't fear that Nintendo might do something just to block us online with this title, but they might take notice and develop some kind of protection scheme for future games.
They are not stupid, believe me, they have been in this business for a long time...and overlooking something like this is not like them.....
Anyway this is just my idea, might be totally wrong, but I didn't take it online yet...


----------



## tisti (Jan 28, 2007)

True, but do you think they care about those ~10-40k people? Especialy because this is a high profile release its gona go beyond a million, so only 1% of the online has the backup. Sure its a money leak, but they are already printing money with the DS and Wii so I don't think they care so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anyway, THIS GAME FREAKING ROCKS! I feel so nostalgic when im playing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Feels like it did when I first played it, freaking awsome. Definitly a keeper and a buyer


----------



## Barra (Jan 28, 2007)

I was disconnecting from Wi-Fi and it told me the Game Card was removed so I restarted.
When I restarted it told me, some save game data is corrupt. It will be deleted.






 Had to start again

Everyone who added

*My new friend code is 442472-390837*


----------



## manomanx2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Mario Kart rapes the shit out of this game.


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 28, 2007)

QUOTE(manomanx2 @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> Mario Kart rapes the shit out of this game.


And it takes the raping like a man then strikes back with a vengeance, mutilating the hell out of MK.


----------



## Barra (Jan 28, 2007)

Anyone have a M3 Simply save file and have around 20 balloons?

I'm too lazy to start again


----------



## shadowboy (Jan 28, 2007)

*Hates octupus touch screen challenge*
*and dragon one too*

Poor Barra.
Sorry dude.

Oh, I got T.T


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jan 28, 2007)

Whoa, how did you get TT so early? Is he no longer "defeat all staff ghosts"?


----------



## Barra (Jan 28, 2007)

Geez!
It happened again!
Luckily I only had 2 balloons.
My M3 Simply keeps coming loose and I need to eject the card and re-insert it or my NDS doesn't detect it


----------



## gr33dy (Jan 28, 2007)

I definitely think the biggest thing that sucks about this game is the controls.  For one, the spin control before races sucks; I'm right-handed so it's difficult to spin quickly with my left hand.  Also, the vehicles do not handle very well... the controls just don't seem as tight as they did on the N64 (and yes, I realize N64 had a joystick *BUT* MK DS feels very tight).  The hovercraft, in particular, is much harder to control than the original.  Overall, it's a nice port, but I think they could have done better.  Maybe I just need to play it longer.

Also, in the original, two red balloons = heat seaking rocket and 3 red balloons = 10 rockets... Not sure if I really like the change.


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jan 28, 2007)

Firstly MK64 was inferior to DKR on the original console those 2 titles "squared off" on.

MKDS though I loved and enjoyed it for many many hours was far too reliant on exploits if you wanted to be able to race the "fastest" racers. This ended up excluding the more casual players out for a quick thrill around the track.


----------



## xlinkinpakx (Jan 29, 2007)

Did anyone patch it for Supercard


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(DigitalSilence @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> Firstly MK64 was inferior to DKR on the original console those 2 titles "squared off" on.
> 
> MKDS though I loved and enjoyed it for many many hours was far too reliant on exploits if you wanted to be able to race the "fastest" racers. This ended up excluding the more casual players out for a quick thrill around the track.


The "fastest" racers think competition is more fun


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lickmy @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else not a fan of games that require you to blow into the mic and subsequently look like a jackass if you're playing it in public?
> ...



For me, it's more like BLACK! RED! YELLOW! BLUE! ... BLUE! ... BALOO! ... BREW! *smashes DS*


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The "fastest" racers think competition is more fun



i love competition, i raced people much better than i just to have the experience, and at one point i ranked quite high on a major DS fansite (not under this handle).

i was only trying to point out that the wifi competition was severely flawed by the same exploits that i myself used to beat the majority of people out there. sometimes i would try to race for over an hour before i found some willing to finish a race or who could snake as well.

MKDS was great but i long for a more realistic racing title online, one where knowledge of physics and driving skill make the difference and I dont have to learn a tedious exploit just to stay with the pack....


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(DigitalSilence @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldnt really call "Snaking" an exploit. I hate the word snaking. Its what noobs call doing SSMT's (straight stretch mini turbos). For anyone looking for a little kiddy fun, fine... Race how ever you want. But for the big leagues that try and push this game to its limits, can be extremly fun and competative. Hell, this games been out more than a year, and its still the only game thats interested me longer than a week. I play it all the time! And theres NO ONE on wifi that I cant beat. If you dont want to learn what you call a "tedious exploit", then dont play MKDS. Simple. Dam straight MKDS isnt realistic. But what can you expect from a title names "mario kart racing"? You use mushrooms as nitros! I mean come on!  If you want physics, play grand turismo. I dont think any "realistic" racer will ever come to the DS.  You'd be suprised how much in depth driving skill MKDS requires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dont expect you to know that, because you havnt played for nearly as much as I have.
EDIT: Oh, and if you got good at the game, You wont have to snake to "stay with the pack". Most of us elites can beat most the snakers out there without snaking, just by taking the lines tight and knowing your MKDS.


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 29, 2007)

i fucking hate snakers, especially how they try to argue it isnt cheap blah blah blah

yeah, its just as ethical as kicking someone in the balls in a boxing match, its fucking cheap, any idiot can learn to snake but only a special type of idiot can enjoy it.


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> But what can you expect from a title names "mario kart racing"? You use mushrooms as nitros! I mean come on!
> 
> when did i say that i wanted or expected MKDS to be realistic?
> 
> QUOTEYou'd be suprised how much in depth driving skill MKDS requires



i played around 3000 matches before I stopped playing and have extensive knowledge of the game engine and "elite" tactics in MKDS even if i didnt practice all of them.

and as far as playing GranTourismo, i only buy Nintendo, and crave online racing, so if I want a "more pure" racing title (realistic or otherwise) im going to have to wait...

I long for an online F-Zero (DS or Wii) with no "snaking" (like F-Zero GX). _That_ would satisfy _my_ need for speed more completely than kart racing, though I enjoy it also.

Cheers to you on l33thood in MKDS, the best I raced were truly awesome...


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(DigitalSilence @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hoping Nintendo will announced F-Zero DS in March, with Wi-Fi, track builder and the option to place those tracks somewhere for all to download and play. I only touch screeny bits I'd want would be menu and to design your vehicle / tracks AND THAT'S ALL!! I do like touch screen stuff but F-Zero is a different beast. I'd want loads of tracks new ones plus the best tracks from various other F-Zero games, and I only want Nintendo to develop it as there isn't a bad F-Zero game so far and I want it to stay that way!


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 29, 2007)

can't wait to play. I bought an R4 just for this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and POR.


----------



## OSW (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> *Hates octupus touch screen challenge*
> *and dragon one too*
> 
> Poor Barra.
> ...



OH.. MY.. GOD.. i never managed to get T.T on my n64, i think that was because my controllers are stuffed up though.


----------



## OSW (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Barra @ Jan 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Unlucky about the homework shadow.
> ...



I haven't played yet cuz i have an ez4, but is tiptip still there? because i used to always be him and my sis pipsy. theyre about equal in my opinion but i slightly prefer tiptip. (N64 version i'm talking about)


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> I haven't played yet cuz i have an ez4, but is tiptip still there? because i used to always be him and my sis pipsy. theyre about equal in my opinion but i slightly prefer tiptip. (N64 version i'm talking about)


If by Tip Tip, you mean Tick Tick (or Tick Tock), the Clock lookin' dude, then yea, he's still there.


----------



## OSW (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> i fucking hate snakers, especially how they try to argue it isnt cheap blah blah blah
> 
> yeah, its just as ethical as kicking someone in the balls in a boxing match, its fucking cheap, any idiot can learn to snake but only a special type of idiot can enjoy it.



actually i think if mario cart ds didnt have snaking, it'd be pretty boring.


----------



## luigimania (Jan 29, 2007)

Chinese patch for supercard software is out.
copy ndsrominfo.dat over old one. I believe restart no longer works.

There is a thread over at sc.dev.org (no link because you have to sign up)

[ http://www.uploadline.com/en/file/8076/ndsrominfo-dat.html ] I could not get this to work. Proxy error :/

It fixes 
Dead'N'Furious (Tested Ok with SCCF)
Diddy Kong (Tested Ok with SCCF) (Trim on. No restart. No DMA. High Patch.)
Rom 0659 (Have not tested.)

I grabbed it direct from the chinese forum. First post in this thread (you have to sign up):

http://bbs.supercard.cn/viewthread.php?tid...&extra=page%3D1


----------



## monkeymachine (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone get download play working with the R4 DS, the receiving units have been flashme'd and all I get is white screens.. =(


----------



## burnsams (Jan 29, 2007)

What´s a good and easy hex editor to use so I can replace the files as mentioned above?


----------



## luigimania (Jan 29, 2007)

You don't need a hex editor. Just copy the .dat over the old one in your supercard patch folder (v2.58)


----------



## burnsams (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh great! Thanks a lot!

EDITED

I just Tested this game on SC Micro sd and it worked using the new file that luigimania posted.

The settings are Trim on , restart off, faster on , patch high on

By the way, Dead And Furious also worked on the same settings!

Thanks luigimania


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 29, 2007)

Good game, but there's not many to play with over wifi


----------



## tisti (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(gr33dy @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> I definitely think the biggest thing that sucks about this game is the controls.Â For one, the spin control before races sucks; I'm right-handed so it's difficult to spin quickly with my left hand.Â Also, the vehicles do not handle very well... the controls just don't seem as tight as they did on the N64 (and yes, I realize N64 had a joystick *BUT* MK DS feels very tight).Â The hovercraft, in particular, is much harder to control than the original.Â Overall, it's a nice port, but I think they could have done better.Â Maybe I just need to play it longer.
> 
> Also, in the original, two red balloons = heat seaking rocket and 3 red balloons = 10 rockets... Not sure if I really like the change.



Actualy the heat seeking missile now seaks the leader, does it not? I like it :]


----------



## Teun (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(monkeymachine @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> Anyone get download play working with the R4 DS, the receiving units have been flashme'd and all I get is white screens.. =(


Download plays also doensn't works on my M3 Lite Pro to Flashed DS's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Strange..

Oh, and I think it's good to be left-handed with this game, I have no problems with starting at all


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 29, 2007)

now i know how left handed people usauly feel


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(tisti @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gr33dy @ Jan 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely think the biggest thing that sucks about this game is the controls.Â For one, the spin control before races sucks; I'm right-handed so it's difficult to spin quickly with my left hand.Â Also, the vehicles do not handle very well... the controls just don't seem as tight as they did on the N64 (and yes, I realize N64 had a joystick *BUT* MK DS feels very tight).Â The hovercraft, in particular, is much harder to control than the original.Â Overall, it's a nice port, but I think they could have done better.Â Maybe I just need to play it longer.
> ...


What I expect from a title called like "Mario Kart Racing" is a title which is playable and enjoyable for everyone. That's what games containing Mario in the titles is all about imo. So if you think that players shouldn't play Mario Kart when they're not willing to be überleet and learn how to do weird boost boosts from one side of the road to another, then that is your sad opinion, but it can't have been what Nintendo was thinking when they made it.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 29, 2007)

question, in each section, where the feck are the hidden keys?!?


----------



## dydy (Jan 29, 2007)

on this site http://www.m3wiki.com/index.php/M3_NDS_roms/0801-0850

this site  say this : Note: Download play doesn't work!


what  the Download play? the game is not playable on offline single player?

thx for the infos


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 29, 2007)

Supercard has an updated 'ndsrominfo.dat' out!

Place it in your supercard directory replacing the other and it fixes:

Diddy Kong Racing DS
Nacho Libre
Dead 'N' Furious

http://rapidshare.com/files/13947662/ndsrominfo.zip.html


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> question, in each section, where the feck are the hidden keys?!?
> 
> They haven't moved, so if you want to know where, check a faq/cheat site from the old diddy kong racing.
> 
> ...


Download play is that you have one cartridge and more DS's and that the other DS's choose download play in the main menu and that the one with the cartridge shares the game with them.
This is not possible with flashcarts for this game, not even when the other DS's are flashed...


----------



## dydy (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Jan 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > question, in each section, where the feck are the hidden keys?!?
> ...




ok if i understand the offline single player adventure work ?


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> ok if i understand the offlline single player adventure work ?


Euhrm yes.
With single player everything works.
Multicard multiplayer probably works, but untested.
Online multiplayer works.
Only the download play receiving fails. Everything else works as expected...


----------



## Barra (Jan 29, 2007)

Just a quick question
Does your Wi-Fi data like matches played, win/loss record, etc. get saved to the sav file or the nds file?


----------



## pasc (Jan 29, 2007)

Strange, Yesterday I played with my bro´s unflashed DS against my flashed and my Sister with her flashed DS, guess what ? I can play Downloadplay like a Charm
I´m using a M3 CF with no Trim and Safe Mode.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Barra @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> Just a quick question
> Does your Wi-Fi data like matches played, win/loss record, etc. get saved to the sav file or the nds file?


The .sav, duh. How do you expect a game to write to ROM?


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a few questions, if someone wouldnt mind answering them

1) When you gotta pop the gold balloons, u get a rank, do you unlock anything special if you get gold? or is it as long as you get a medal??

2) How many balloons in total?

3) To unlock ticktock, it says you gotta beat all the staff ghosts, someone early said they got it, im sure they couldnt have done this already, and other way to get him?

4) Some mentiond earlyer about running oveer a frog then throwing it
what does this achieve? where do i thro it?

5) Customizing the car/plane/hovercraft, and tips on wat settings to chose??

cheers in advance


----------



## Barra (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> I have a few questions, if someone wouldnt mind answering them
> 
> 1) When you gotta pop the gold balloons, u get a rank, do you unlock anything special if you get gold? or is it as long as you get a medal??
> 
> ...




1) Don't know sorry
2)There are 50 balloons per course, you are required to pop 49 for a gold medal.
3)I think you need to unlock all the doors by finding the hidden keys because I unlocked one and got a piece of the T.T. amulet.
4)You throw it onto the frog effigy next to Wizpig's head. It unlocks Drumstick.
5) Don't know, sorry


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Barra @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Jan 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a few questions, if someone wouldnt mind answering them
> ...



i ment how man balloons in the whole game?!?


----------



## Barra (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh right, I'm not too sure about that
Around 46


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 29, 2007)

sweet
ok, few my questions

in the sand, with the green blobs, u have to draw something, what?

wen u launch cocanuts with the palm trees, three cracks are made in the wall, wat next?


----------



## Barra (Jan 29, 2007)

The sand, join the dots to make a circle in the middle of them.
Then press B.
A few coins should fall.
Collect them quickly.
Keep doing this until the game no longer accepts the circle you draw.

When you crack the wall, a few coins fall out for you to collect.
This is as far as I know on that matter.

Also, the wall with the picture of Wizpig.
To smash it open, draw round the head.
It may take a few tries.

Just added in that last bit incase you need it.


----------



## MaGosT (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi, I have a simple question.
Does this works Wifi for you ppl with M3 lite + DS lite.
All other wifi games work for me exept this one. Ty for help


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 29, 2007)

there are four characters to unlock

TickTock
Drumstick

who are the others and howd you get em??


----------



## Barra (Jan 29, 2007)

T.T.- Beat his ghost time in every track with every vehicle
Drumstick- Throw a frog onto the frog effigy to the left of Wizpig's head. A frog with a chicken head will appear. Run it over to unlock Drumstick.
Wizpig- Complete Adventure 2
Taj- Complete Adventure 1


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> there are four characters to unlock
> 
> TickTock
> Drumstick
> ...


The sand thingy is very very weird, I don't know when something works or doesn't work, but first time I got something after I've connected some dots I got this scratch card, then I connected some dots again later, resulting in cash. And after trying to draw like a hundred variants of balloons, I finally got my fuckin' balloon. Damn, they really make things hard by putting touch screen shit in it, annoyingly hard...


----------



## Barra (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone know where the Sherbet Island hidden key is?
Its not in the old location at Crescent Island because there are rocks blocking off where the hidden cave used to be.


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Barra @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> Anyone know where the Sherbet Island hidden key is?
> Its not in the old location at Crescent Island because there are rocks blocking off where the hidden cave used to be.


Hmm, I already thought it wasn't at the same place either, but it's still the same level though. Just a little farther, there should be another water pool where it's in now...


----------



## Barra (Jan 29, 2007)

Have you got it?
I don't really understand


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Barra @ Jan 30 2007 said:


> Have you got it?
> I don't really understand


Yes, it's still on crescent island.
When you start, don't go left right away to find the previous location, just go straight to the tunnel with the purpleredgreenredpurple-balloons. The keep going straight forward when you go out and don't go along with the boost on the ground to the right. There you'll find a lake in which the key is...


----------



## Barra (Jan 29, 2007)

Found it.
Thanks a LOT!


----------



## jhoff80 (Jan 29, 2007)

Do your upgrades work in Wifi mode, or was I playing against a cheater already?


Edit:  Let me clarify by saying this guy was half a lap in front of me and the other 3, and I was using Drumstick, who has highest top speed and acceleration.

Also, does anyone know what the hell those blue tokens with the arrow on them do?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jan 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Jan 30 2007 said:


> Do your upgrades work in Wifi mode, or was I playing against a cheater already?
> 
> 
> Edit:Â Let me clarify by saying this guy was half a lap in front of me and the other 3, and I was using Drumstick, who has highest top speed and acceleration.
> ...


Just because his better than you at the game, is no reason to acuse somone of being a "cheater". 



by the way, could somone please tell me where to put that .dat file that fixs DRK on the supercard? thanks...


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> Also, does anyone know what the hell those blue tokens with the arrow on them do?


They allow you to upgrade your current item held to a special version of that item by pressing X.


----------



## jhoff80 (Jan 30, 2007)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Jan 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Jan 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Do your upgrades work in Wifi mode, or was I playing against a cheater already?
> ...



Its not that he was better than me, its that I was the person with the highest topspeed, highest acceleration, and I was never hit by anything and never crashed, and he still was somehow that far ahead of all three of us.  I haven't upgraded any of my vehicles, which is why I was asking if those upgrades carry over to multiplayer; then it would make sense.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 30, 2007)

he could be a far better driver and he can be using all the speed boosts around the track


----------



## luigimania (Jan 30, 2007)

Re: DS Download play. (ie single card multiplayer).

It works for me (I've tested battle, race and cup so far) flashed DS-Lite with SCCF happily sends to flashed DS-Phat.


----------



## Lacrimosa (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't know... I didn't like the game at all.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It felt like a mario kart copy. Bad copy.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 30, 2007)

After more playtime, I have come to the conclusion that Rare destroyed this port. They have added way too many touch screen gimmicks, changed so much that makes the original great (I'd rather have the four battle games than the stupid wish track thing for one), and made the Hovercraft and Plane a lot more complicated to handle than they should be.

I'm disappointed Rare. You take one of my favorite games as a kid and you eat it.


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jan 30 2007 said:


> (I'd rather have the four battle games than the stupid wish track thing for one)


The battle tracks are still unlockable, but unfortunately not playable against computer controlled enemy's though.
You can just buy them at Taj's tent for your Rare coins...


----------



## pika3000 (Jan 30, 2007)

This game sucks, I spent a day trying to get it working just to be disappointed. I thought Rare learned something from the N64 version but it seems they haven't. It feels like I'm playing Mario Kart lite (That game doesn't even have much lasting appeal either), one of the worst parts is the start of the race where you have to use the touch screen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I heard that many were still having issues so if anyone is wondering my settings using an M3 CF with version 31 loader and version 31 game manager they are Software reset, 1xDMA, Force R/W and Trim Rom. (from m3wiki)


----------



## Zap (Jan 30, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jan 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lickmy @ Jan 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else not a fan of games that require you to blow into the mic and subsequently look like a jackass if you're playing it in public?
> ...



LOL!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yea, it does seem very silly for someone to yell colors at a plastic device. hahaha

Never liked racing games, but imma try this out.  Sounds cool with the mic/touchpad addition.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have SCSD, fixed the patcher file, and I get two white screens. Help?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Jan 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Jan 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Jan 30 2007 said:
> ...


He was better than you. Thats all their is to it. Dont you understand? If you have the fastest car in the world racing some standard thing, it doesnt matter how many horse power you have, you need to know how to drive! 

btw, this game is pretty crud... But its not tooo bad compared to the quality of DS games these days. 
But Rare could have done so much better...


----------



## Farami9 (Jan 31, 2007)

I personally don't think rare care that much...

I mean the title will just sell the game


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Jan 31 2007 said:


> btw, this game is pretty crud... But its not tooo bad compared to the quality of DS games these days.
> But Rare could have done so much better...


Eh, cut em some slack. It is a port of the N64 version (which was damn good) ;p


----------



## Farami9 (Jan 31, 2007)

I think this game had a far bit of hype so i can understand negative opinons like with any hyped game...


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah if you replaced the chracters and the name of the game. people would be saying its good


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Farami9 @ Jan 31 2007 said:


> I think this game had a far bit of hype so i can understand negative opinons like with any hyped game...
> 
> /truth. The game was only hyped because the N64 version was so good, so it was mostly nostalgic hype.
> 
> ...


/truth as well


----------



## Ayato-Sama (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> Supercard has an updated 'ndsrominfo.dat' out!
> 
> Place it in your supercard directory replacing the other and it fixes:
> 
> ...




thx for the advice!


----------



## shin-obi (Jan 31, 2007)

I can't get this game to work with my Ewin2-

According to the Ewin2 compatibility list, this game should work. However, when it starts I get a black screen with a bunch of text that says something like; "The gamecard has been removed" etc..

Anyone know why this is?

edit: Nevermind, got it sorted out.


----------



## Miika (Jan 31, 2007)

This game now works with EZ-Flash IV!!!
Download the latest client DLL:

http://www.4shared.com/file/9801357/bca404...atch070131.html


----------



## Barra (Jan 31, 2007)

How many balloons do you need for the final battle with Wizpig?
I currently have 46 and it won't let me in.
I have all trophies, amulets and secret keys


----------



## toolp (Jan 31, 2007)

47 i think...


----------



## jhoff80 (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Jan 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Jan 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Jan 30 2007 said:
> ...




Does anyone who isn't an asshole know if the upgrades you buy in adventure do anything in multiplayer?


----------



## Barra (Jan 31, 2007)

How do you get it?
I already have the one you get by pushing the ice into the water to melt the balloon.


----------



## toolp (Jan 31, 2007)

I would use one of them spolier tags but it doesnt seem to work on my web browser... so possible spoiler ahead!!!

Have you got the balloon from the beach area where you can draw in the sand??? Hint draw a ballon and a coin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG it totally worked lol

Can i just say that pushing the ice into the water was awful for me the touch screen seemed soooo unresponsive????


----------



## toolp (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Jan 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Jan 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Jan 30 2007 said:
> ...



I'd like to think the upgrades affect multiplayer  because I was racing as Drumstick and was beaten 3 times in a row by someone using a character (wont mention which) with very poor stats and he was 1/2 a lap ahead at all times - i stuck it out tho unlike some ppl


----------



## Barra (Jan 31, 2007)

Just got my 47th balloon
Thanks a lot


----------



## xflash (Jan 31, 2007)

anybody know what i unlock for beating T.T on all the secret key wish levels?


----------



## toolp (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Barra @ Jan 31 2007 said:


> Just got my 47th balloon
> Thanks a lot



No problem


----------



## toolp (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Jan 31 2007 said:


> anybody know what i unlock for beating T.T on all the secret key wish levels?



I just did that myself and I was blown away by the reward!!!

far as I can tell I got nothing


----------



## Barra (Jan 31, 2007)

To unlock T.T do you need to beat his times on the Mirror levels too?


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE(toolp @ Jan 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xflash @ Jan 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > anybody know what i unlock for beating T.T on all the secret key wish levels?
> ...


If it's anything like the original, you need to get the TT Amulet to fight the final boss.


----------



## toolp (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Barra @ Jan 31 2007 said:


> Just got my 47th balloon
> Thanks a lot



BTW Is that you that asked a similar question about ballons on gamespot/gamefaqs?


----------



## toolp (Jan 31, 2007)

For anyone that plays on wi-fi connect, in matchmaking it can take a while to find players but do stick around it does start eventually!!!


----------



## Barra (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, its me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I go to the DKR Forums there quite often along with other members here
Its the 8th most active message boards on Gamespot DS


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jan 31, 2007)

You know this game isn't all that.  I played the n64 version as well and Mario Kart 64 was much better than that.  And now having played DKR and MKDS on the DS, Mario Kart > DKR.

This game is like the kiddy version of Mario Kart.  Some parts of the game is fun, but its weapons, characters, and drifting do not entice me like Mario Kart DS does.  When playing some of the races I started to get board, its just not interesting or maybe Nintendo is starting to lose my interest since it the same gameplay over and over again..


----------



## GameGeezer (Feb 1, 2007)

IMO the adventure part of DKR makes it fun and interesting for a few plays.  MKDS would be better on individual and Wifi races if there weren't the snaking and cheats that make it less fun and less competitive.


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey how about the original review of DDK from the ol' N64 days, and how it was compared at the time with MK64 ?

Here you go:

*GameSpot Review 6.6 fair*

Gameplay 	
7
Graphics 	
7
Sound 	
7
Value 	
6
Tilt 	
6
Difficulty: Easy
Learning Curve: From 0 to 15 Minutes

Tech Info
Diddy Kong Racing probably wasn't supposed to see the light of day for months.

Diddy Kong Racing, Nintendo's big game for the holidays, appeared out of nowhere. At E3 in June, no one even knew it existed. Banjo-Kazooie and Conker's Quest were to be Nintendo's killer games for the fourth quarter. But when it became apparent that neither was going to be ready this year, Nintendo pulled the old switcheroo and opted for Diddy Kong Racing, which, in the grand scheme of things, probably wasn't supposed to see the light of day for months.

As strange as it sounds, Diddy Kong Racing is a cross between Super Mario 64 and Mario Kart 64. It seems that Wizpig, a crazy porker from outer space, has taken over an island and locked away all the island's racetracks. It's your job to regain control of the tracks, beat the boss in each of the four worlds, and ultimately, take on Wizpig himself. The game is structured much like Mario 64. You can wander around in a fairly large world, with four doors, each leading to a lobby for that particular world. For each world, you must place first on each of the world's four tracks, then race that world's boss. The boss race pits you against a giant animal (triceratops, a giant walrus, a squid, and a dragon). Once you've beaten the boss, you must go back through the world's four tracks. Now you have to finish first and collect eight silver coins from the track. Do this, and you get to race the boss again, only he'll be slightly more difficult. Do all that, and you can enter the trophy race and race all four tracks yet again in a grand-prix-style set of races. Sound horribly tedious? It is. Artificially lengthening games by making you do the same thing over and over again is my vote for the worst trend in gaming. But wait, did I mention that after beating Space World, one of the game's hidden areas, you can unlock Adventure 2, and race all the tracks in reverse? It's enough to make a guy scream.

The gameplay on the actual tracks is pretty much straight out of Mario Kart. You can pick up power-ups, shoot the other racers, and drive over zippers that give you a quick speed boost. But driving isn't the only thing you'll be doing. Some tracks (usually water-based tracks) put you in a hovercraft and others require you to fly a plane. But regardless of your mode of transportation, the game is still pretty much the same.

Graphically, Diddy Kong Racing is a pleasure to look at. The tracks are very detailed, and the game moves fairly quickly. There is a fair amount of fog and pop-up, but that's par for the course when it comes to the N64. The sound and music are also good, even if the music gets a bit repetitive.

Diddy Kong Racing is a game that shouldn't have been released for at least another six months. The foul taste left behind by Mario Kart 64 is still too fresh in my mind to accept a game as similar as this, even though this is a much better game than Kart 64 ever was. Also, the game could have used a few more worlds and more tracks, as the repetitiveness of DKR is what ultimately kills it.
By Jeff Gerstmann, GameSpot
Posted Nov 19, 1997 12:00 am PT


Original link : http://www.gamespot.com/n64/driving/diddyk...17&tag=gs.email

That says a lot of the root of this game, and it's not fair to compare it to MKDS !


----------



## d4s (Feb 1, 2007)

actually, i always liked dkr better than mk. although it was a huge rip-off, it felt much smoother and driving around in the dkr karts and flying around in the planes was so much more fun compared to mk, it felt much more polished than mk64 and smk back in the days.

unfortunately, the game hasnt aged very well and looks even worse on the ds, despite new textures. most of the touchscreen-features feel tacked on and useless. the upgrade feature is nice, but with "air b" enabled, the games difficulty becomes a joke. you have to actually try to loose. i remember that at least T.T.s time trial was challenging on the n64, but not so on the ds.(again, due to the air b)
the new tracks are okay, but dont live up to the original ones.
again, T.T.s time trial ghost challenge is a complete joke with the new tracks. on the second track, he hits a wall head on...

the wish race/track editor is way too limited to entertain for more than a couple of minutes. the A.I. on the wish tracks is so bad that T.T. can hardly take a corner without falling off the track. yep, its that bad.

the remixed tunes sound cool mostly. there are a few problems with the tracks that contain vocals when they are played back faster(last lap).
oh, and the color palettes of the bosses position indicators seem off.

my guess is that rare didnt handle this port themselves.
maybe it was even done by tose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




despite all its flaws, i love this game.
multiplayer mode looks absolutely awesome.
havent had a chance to really test it because of the lack of players.
never had a match with more than one person and usually, it was some noob. if 6-player trophy races work out fine and fair and the cheaters stay out, this could be my new favorite wfc game.

oh, and i noticed the matchmaking screen has 8 slots for players, but the maximum selectable number of players are 6 on wfc. maybe there will be a way for 8player sfc matches in the future?


----------



## tjas (Feb 2, 2007)

Sow the game was... over hyped? Rare isn't wat it was anymore... oohwel..


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 2, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Feb 1 2007 said:


> Sow the game was... over hyped? Rare isn't wat it was anymore... oohwel..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it's all up to the person who's writing.
I can say that I enjoyed this game very much on the N64, and it's one of my all time favorites, although I'm ashamed to say I never beat the second Wiz Pig !!
But the sweet revenge time is coming closer on the DS


----------



## leetdude_007 (Feb 2, 2007)

I think my younger family members would enjoy this game. I, on the other hand, am not a fan of this. A nice release, nonetheless!


----------



## OSW (Feb 2, 2007)

I have to say, being a fan of the original, they didn't wreck this game, but they made some fatal flaws. i havent played much of the game but here are some major ones i'v enoticed.

- Way too easy. Everything is easier than the n64. So much easier its pathetic
- Rocket item has been altered. homing should be before -10- missles not five that is. ability to shoot backwards = nono.
also when you get hit you go waaaay to high in the air and get disadvantages too much.
- Boost item has bad effect. slower boost (on upgrades) and instead of flames they have smoke circles -__-
- Boost pad thingos, on N64 version if u release accerate button when hitting, you will get a slightly different boost.
- Plane controls are a bit dodgy, specifically the use of R Button to make sharper movements, it is a bit clunky and less effective.
- Again R button. Double tap should allow the performance of tricks such as barrel roll and backflip on plane, spin/skid trick on car.
- player stats are a bit messed up.

despite this the game is still a fair choice and in comparison to mariocart, it has some better features but also seems less refined.

In my opinion Rare hasn't released a good game since Microsoft bought them. especially those N64 remakes like conkers bad fur day (should ahve been a classic remake" and now DKDS.


----------



## d4s (Feb 2, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Feb 2 2007 said:


> - Boost item has bad effect. slower boost (on upgrades) and instead of flames they have smoke circles -__-
> - Boost pad thingos, on N64 version if u release accerate button when hitting, you will get a slightly different boost.



the boost item doesnt have a bad effect. you just dont go faster on boosts when you upgrade.
you can see that when racing the T.T. time trials: tracks with lots of boost pads tend to be slightly harder to win because of that.
you dont slow down on boosts when upgrading though.

you also get the faster boost when releasing the accelerate button on the ds version. just turn on the sound and compare.
letting go of the button when hitting a pad will result in a different, jet engine-like noise and you go slightly faster.


----------



## OSW (Feb 2, 2007)

QUOTE(d4s @ Feb 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(OSW @ Feb 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > - Boost item has bad effect. slower boost (on upgrades) and instead of flames they have smoke circles -__-
> ...



When i said Bad Effect i meant graphically - sorry. and i'm not sure what exactly you meant with "you just dont go faster on boosts when you upgrade" whether you were agreeing with me or not. to clarify what i was trying to say though is that the upgrades seem to make you gor much faster on n64 than ds.

but thanks for clearing the rest up, its appreciated.


----------



## Gim (Feb 2, 2007)

hey, im stuck on 46 balloons.. have done the ice one.. can anyone think what the last one might be at all.. very annoying!

thanks


----------



## Monkey01 (Feb 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Gim @ Feb 2 2007 said:


> hey, im stuck on 46 balloons.. have done the ice one.. can anyone think what the last one might be at all.. very annoying!
> 
> thanks


It's probably the beach one...


----------



## Gim (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah it is that , thanks i thought getting the coins and scratch card were all.. lets try again


----------



## TSpace (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi,
got a little problem.
I have the DS-X and diddy kong racing won´t work for me.
Does anyone have an idea what the reason could be?

Thanks in advance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tanya


----------



## OSW (Feb 3, 2007)

^ its likely that the card firmare doesn't suppport it yet. either u have to upgrade your firmware or if u alreadsy have, wait for a new firmware t come out.


----------



## toolp (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(TSpace @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> Hi,
> got a little problem.
> I have the DS-X and diddy kong racing won´t work for me.
> Does anyone have an idea what the reason could be?
> ...




I have 2 DS-x and diddy kong racing works fine - theres a slight issue on one with saving but the game does work.
What firmware are you using? One ds-x has the latest update 1.1.0 and the other has the previous update 1.0.2 i think.

http://forums.ds-xtreme.com/showthread.php?t=878

The above is a link to the latest firmware.

Its taken me a while to post this so someone may have beaten me to it lol.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 3, 2007)

tanya if you need any help pm me.


----------



## toolp (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG is anyone playing this anymore?
Been sat staring at the matchmaking screen for a while now surely someone out there is playing, even the guy that beat me repeatedly with the T. T. character... anyone?
*tumble weed blows thru my wi-fi experience*


----------



## TSpace (Feb 3, 2007)

updated my DS-X in the morning.
If only i had thought of that earlier lol
would have saved me havin to ask you guys...

Anyway, it works now...
Funny game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tanya


----------



## Monkey01 (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(toolp @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> OMG is anyone playing this anymore?
> Been sat staring at the matchmaking screen for a while now surely someone out there is playing, even the guy that beat me repeatedly with the T. T. character... anyone?
> *tumble weed blows thru my wi-fi experience*Â


Hmyeah, the waiting online is pretty bad, they should release the game, that would help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I believe the US release date was tomorrow?)
I think the gimmicky single player scares flashcart users too much off to try out the online multiplayer (which isn't that bad, just the starting boost is...). When people buy a game, this is less likely to happen...


----------



## Verocity (Feb 3, 2007)

The boost design is terrible, sitting with one hand twirling the stylus then your in panic to shove the stlylus back in the DS and get your hand on the gas.


----------



## OSW (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Feb 4 2007 said:


> The boost design is terrible, sitting with one hand twirling the stylus then your in panic to shove the stlylus back in the DS and get your hand on the gas.



agreed. i love the ds's touch screen, but some games implement it poorly, and others just don't really need to have it implemented. no use tacking on a feature just cause its there.


----------



## gr33dy (Feb 4, 2007)

EDIT: Nvm


----------



## toolp (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> The boost design is terrible, sitting with one hand twirling the stylus then your in panic to shove the stlylus back in the DS and get your hand on the gas.



sometimes i'm there stylus in hand and i forget i got to use it lol - but when i get the boost i normally throw the stylus away  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



means i don't get to throw it away in disgust when i inevitably (sp) lose on wi-fi


----------



## romeoondaline (Feb 8, 2007)

guys every time i start the game it says that the game isnt inserted right can someone help? 
thanx


----------



## Konamix02 (Feb 10, 2007)

I dont like it. It's not like it was on the N64...it's just plain wierd now...I'm downloading the N64 rom just to play this game right.


----------



## Flametndo (Feb 10, 2007)

How do you download the roms? I just got here.


----------



## MegaMario (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry, but it is against the ToS (Terms of Service) to talk about where and how to download ROMs.  You'll have to find out by yourself.


----------



## Cre8tor (Feb 12, 2007)

How the hell do you control Diddy with the stylus challenge against the boss, because I just can't get the hang of it and it's going to cost me my DS if I continue like this... what a frustrating game this is.


----------



## R-Unit 4 (Feb 16, 2007)

this game sux


----------



## tshu (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(R-Unit 4 @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> this game sux


get out.


----------



## TomIsADeftone (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi,

Im having trouble getting this game to work, i've got an M3 Mini SD, and im using the settings from M3 Wiki ie: 

(Trim Rom, 1xDMA, Software Reset, Force R/W)

But it won't work, is anyone else using different settings?

Cheers, Tom


----------



## boblen (Feb 24, 2007)

try updateing to latest firmware.
that was my problem.

This game ROCKS over WiFi


----------



## the_joker (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a both a M3 Lite Perfect and Professional and can't get Diddy Kong Racing to work on either of them.  I have tried Safe Mode only, Safe Mode with Trim, 4x mode, etc.  My M3 Game Manager is V34a, and my firmware on the devices are E34.  Does anyone know how to get it to work correctly? Thanks!


----------

